
Apple’s Face ID wipes the floor with Android’s facial recognition - Varcht
https://bgr.com/2018/12/17/iphone-vs-android-facial-recognition-test-face-id/
======
idDriven
This seems like it should be labeled paid content? Especially after the huge
issue with the X unlocking for almost anyone.

There is the chance Apple put that much money into R&D to fix it, but there is
a greater chance they just paid a small percentage of what that would cost to
an ad agency to fix public perception instead.

------
myworkhandle
Why would anyone use face id to auth to your phone? Not a very good idea.

[https://www.cnet.com/news/fbi-unlocked-an-iphone-x-by-
forcin...](https://www.cnet.com/news/fbi-unlocked-an-iphone-x-by-forcing-the-
suspect-to-use-face-id/)

